# No Parade in HD on HGTV?



## coldmiser (Mar 10, 2007)

My wife is on my case again. She can't find any of our HD channels that will be carrying the Thanksgiving parade in HD. 

I'm kind of suprised that HGTV HD isn't carrying it.


----------



## mattopia (Oct 30, 2007)

I'm no expert, but aren't the networks usually the ones airing the parades? You'll probably need to get it OTA if you don't have HD locals.


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

coldmiser said:


> My wife is on my case again. She can't find any of our HD channels that will be carrying the Thanksgiving parade in HD.
> 
> I'm kind of suprised that HGTV HD isn't carrying it.


The Macy parade is on NBC, and CBS has there own Parade.


----------



## DBS Commando (Apr 7, 2006)

GrumpyBear said:


> The Macy parade is on NBC, and CBS has there own Parade.


I was wondering why CBS had a parade on at the same time. I guess they want to raise some competition.


----------



## coldmiser (Mar 10, 2007)

DOH! She was thinking of the Rose parade. 

I should have questioned her a little more before posting. 

Sorry!


----------



## DBS Commando (Apr 7, 2006)

coldmiser said:


> DOH! She was thinking of the Rose parade.
> 
> I should have questioned her a little more before posting.
> 
> Sorry!


Yea, thats on New Years Day  (I think)


----------



## razorbackfan (Aug 18, 2002)

Macy's Thanksgiving Day Parade - NBC 9am

Macy's Thanksgiving Day Parade celebrates its 80th Anniversary! First time parade host Meredith Vieira joins veteran Matt Lauer for this spectacular, annual celebration. 

Houston, Texas Thanksgiving Day Parade - KHOU, Ch. 11, at 9 a.m.

6abc Boscov's Thanksgiving Day Parade - WPVI-TV, channel 6, at 8:30 in HD . Hosted by Cecily Tynan and Dave Roberts along with Action News' morning team.

Thanksgiving Day Parade CBS 9am
The 47th annual holiday telecast from New York City is anchored by Hannah Storm and Dave Price.


----------



## normang (Nov 14, 2002)

The Rose Parade on New Years has been on Discovery HD Theater in recent years.


----------



## BillJ (May 5, 2005)

Can't stand to watch on NBC anymore. It's just one big plug for NBC programming. Maybe with the writers' strike no one wrote the promos for the talking heads this year. Could watch with the sound off but that sort of defeats the purpose of watching a parade with a lot of bands in it.


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

BillJ said:


> Can't stand to watch on NBC anymore. It's just one big plug for NBC programming. Maybe with the writers' strike no one wrote the promos for the talking heads this year. Could watch with the sound off but that sort of defeats the purpose of watching a parade with a lot of bands in it.


In NY, at least, it looks like only NBC is carrying the Macy's Thanksgiving parade in HD.


----------



## TBoneit (Jul 27, 2006)

If in the LA area won't the Rose parade be in HD on KTLA?


----------



## normang (Nov 14, 2002)

KTLA usually is the feed for other places that show it..


----------



## BillJ (May 5, 2005)

normang said:


> KTLA usually is the feed for other places that show it..


And if you'd prefer watching the parade to watching commercials and listening to program plugs, KTLA feed is great.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

coldmiser said:


> DOH! She was thinking of the Rose parade.
> 
> I should have questioned her a little more before posting.
> 
> Sorry!


Christmas Parade is on tonight on KTLA from Los Angeles at 5PM.


----------

